# Thawing Frozen milk?



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Why do some of the gallons of milk I had frozen earlier this summer, come out separated when thawed? Is there a special way to thaw it out? Sometimes it has the same date on it. Will hard cheese come out okay using this separated milk?
Thanks Deb


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

From our experience, I wouldn't use frozen milk to make cheese. The fats seperate when you freeze the milk and it just doesn't make for as creamy and yummy of a cheese. We always use the freshest milk we have on hand.


----------



## Silverhope (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there a preferred way to thaw goat milk? I got a bad surprise when I thawed some of mine. Icky and separated. I couldn't stand to look at it much less eat it on my cereal.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I just thaw it out in the fridge. If it's separated, I put it in the blender before I use it. I don't make cheese with it. All the goat milk in my freezer is pasteurized and used to feed goatlings, though I also use a little of it on cereal or in cooking.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've found that if the milk doesn't get chilled and frozen quickly, it is more prone to separating. So don't put it in the fridge for a day and then freeze it, freeze it immediately. To thaw it out, I just put it in the sink overnight usually. I put it in the fridge while it still has a chunk of ice in it.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

I just bet ya there are several variables were using some of our frozen milk 1st 3 were separated just pour in on your cereal and don't look is what i did, the cheese no way I made a batch nobody will touch it but I did thaw out a bag yesterday and today and guess what no separation!! Difference feed, browse the does curve and time in freezer I got a bag in the sink now no separation the 3 bad ones we done slowly in fridge so I don't think that's it or not with ours? Milk was milked and froze fresh in gallon ziploc's.

Dave


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

as stated before it usually separates worse when not cooled and frozen immediately. However I use mine for what ever but always use a stick blender in it or just a regular blender to whip the cream particles back into the milk. 
If you pasturize before making your cheese it seems to work ok also at least for the cream cheeses I haven't tried my hand at hard cheese yet.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

You could also check your does for staph. If the milk quality is not good because of an infection, it will separate upon thawing.


----------

